# UKAPS Members' Full-Tank Shots



## George Farmer

This pinned topic is to showcase UKAPS Members' full-tank shots (FTS) of fully mature aquascapes.

It is designed to be a high-impact and inspirational thread with no dialogue, discussion or feedback.

For this reason only posts containing the following are to be submitted -

1. One full-tank shot of your fully mature aquascape.
2. The aquascape's title.
3. Aquarium dimensions.
4. A link to the tank's journal - if possible.

Posts not containing the above will be edited or deleted. If you wish to comment then you'll be able to do so on the relevant journal, or by PMing the member.

Here's an example of the format.






*Title* - Project Scree
*Dimensions* - 60x30x30cm
*Journal* - [IWAGUMI] Project Scree - New plants and lights | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Tomfish

*Before the Demise*
120x45x45


----------



## Ian Holdich

E. Paradise
80x35x45
Echinodorus tank (the end) | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## BigTom

Bucket O' Mud (Mk 3)
90x30x90
Tom's Bucket O' Mud - endless fry pics | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Yoda-BB

*Title* - "Rock by Nature" by Yoda
*Dimensions* - 90x45x45cm


 
*Title* - "Legend of Rock" by Yoda
*Dimensions* - 90x25x35cm


 
*Title* - "Ordinary Course of Nature" by Yoda
*Dimensions* - 76x45x45cm


 
*Title* - "Twisted Jungle" by Yoda
*Dimensions* - 90x40x40cm


 
*Title* - "Aphrodite" by Yoda
*Dimensions* - 45x40x40cm


 
*Title* - "Snow in Summer" by Yoda
*Dimensions* - 40x20x20cm


----------



## Ian Holdich

Nature aquarium by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

Under the mangrove
80 x 35 x 45
Under The Mangrove Tree. | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## LancsRick

Riccia Carpet
3ft Rio 180



Trigon Jungle
190l Trigon


Shrimp Ebi
35cm cube (Fluval Ebi)


----------



## Ian Holdich

Full tank by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

80 x 35 x 45

Can't remember what it was called.


----------



## Gary Nelson

Juwel Trigon 190 - 'Crypt Corner'

DSC_0641 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr
Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'


----------



## Gary Nelson

Juwel Trigon 190 - 'Natures Corner 'naturalis'

DSC_1232 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr
Trigon 190'Natures Corner 'naturalis'


----------



## Tim Harrison

*"Walstad" Naturescape*
60xH45x35cm






*The Dark Side or What Lurks Beneath*
60xH38x30cm
The Dark Side or What Lurks Beneath | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Wallace

60 x 30 x 30

No name


----------



## Tim Harrison

Primordial Iwagumi 60x40x25


----------



## tim

Blue jelly island - 30x20x20 cm



Blue jelly island  journal finished | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## aliclarke86

Unnamed

60 x 30 x 30

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel S

*Seven Moss Cube*
30 x 30 x 30


----------



## Joel S

*Roots & Lava*
30 x 30 x 30


----------



## pariahrob

Rob's 300l NA
120x50x50
Journal


----------



## pariahrob

Prairie
60x30x36
Journal


----------



## beny_81

Still looking for suitable name 
80×40×40


----------



## aliclarke86

Do!aqua mini m


----------



## BigTom

Bucket O' Mud (Mk 4)
90x30x90
Tom&#039;s Bucket O&#039; Mud - CRYPTPOCALYSPE | Page 31 | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## tim

Buceph's bluff 30x20x20cm


----------



## Alastair

Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr

A Chocolate Puddle.
120x70x30 lxwxh 
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/a-chocolate-puddle.21327/


----------



## Chris Jackson

120x60x60
Hope Springs 2003



 

120x60x60
Inspired By A Cornish Hedgerow


----------



## Stu Worrall

Here's all mine.  even the crap early ones 




*Title* - Icarus Ville (2009)
*Dimensions* - 60x36x36cm
*Journal* - http://ukaps.org/forum/threads/icarus-ville-60cm-shrimp-tank-scape.6393/

My 60cm Red Cherry Shrimp Planted Iwagumi Aquarium - 4/6/2009 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

*Title* - None - 2008
*Dimensions* - Rio 125
*Journal* - http://ukaps.org/forum/threads/stus-rio-125-re-plant-journal.3069/

Planted Aquarium Update - 5/3/2009 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr




*Title* - Llyn Peninsula - IAPLC 2010 - Rank 544
*Dimensions* - 90x45x45cm
*Journal* - http://ukaps.org/forum/threads/90x45x45-llyn-peninsula.8448/

90x45x45cm ADA Entry 2010 - Placed #544 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr




*Title* - Unknown Valley - IAPLC 2011 - Rank 557
*Dimensions* - 90x45x45cm
*Journal* - http://ukaps.org/forum/threads/90x45x45cm-2011-iaplc-entry-577-the-unknown-valley.13766/

The Unknown Valley Stu Worrall - 90x45x45c IAPLC 2011 - #557 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr




*Title* - Apala Shore- IAPLC 2011 - Rank 114
*Dimensions* - 90x45x45cm
*Journal* - http://ukaps.org/forum/threads/stus-90x45x45cm-tropica-tank.26221/

IAPLC 2012 Entry - Apalala Shore - World Ranking #114 / AGA 2012 #3 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr




*Title* - Wave Island- IAPLC 2013 - Rank 82
*Dimensions* - 90x45x45cm
*Journal* - http://ukaps.org/forum/threads/stus-90x45x45cm-wave-island-iaplc-2013-rank-82.26221/

wave Island - IAPLC 2013 - World Ranking 82 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr






*Title* - No Name - 2013
*Dimensions* - ADA Mini-m
*Journal* - http://ukaps.org/forum/threads/stus-ada-mini-m-nano-seiryu-scape.23953/

ADA Mini M Nano Tank front by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi All, Well here's my first ever Aquascape
Title The Enchanting walk
Tank size 60cm x38cm x44cm
Journal link http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/starting-point-1st-aquascape.29505/page-6#post-365597


[/URL


----------



## navneethtk

Here's some of my old tanks. Hope you like em.









Sent from my Panasonic P11


----------



## Tim Harrison

Cryptic Haven (Low-energy soil substrate)
60xH45x35cm


----------



## greenink

*Title* - Shed Tank
*Dimensions* - 140wx58hx55d
*Journal* - http://ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-shed-tank.35077/#post-375961

Day 133 by greenink@ukaps, on Flickr


----------



## Chris Jackson

Chris Jackson said:


> 120x60x60
> Hope Springs 2003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 120x60x60
> Inspired By A Cornish Hedgerow


Placed #299 in ADA IAPLC 2006


----------



## Akwaskape

Nature's Gift
Tank size: 24x8x8


----------



## JohnC

Brighid Sleeps
60x37x30
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/brighid-sleeps.37083/


----------



## -serok-

Hi there! 

This is my first aquascape from 2010.



 

This layout placed #83 at IAPLC 2012



 

This layout placed #139 at IAPLC 2014



 

And here is one more... this layout got printed in the Dennerle Aquscaping Guide


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Here are mine, from old to new..

Barb Island - IAPLC #380 
90x90x45
Journal in signature
barb island iaplc 380 by iain sutherland, on Flickr

Sensations of Red
60x30x36
Journal in signature
sensations of red by iain sutherland, on Flickr

The wood Pile
60x30x36
Journal in signature
IMG_4345 by iain sutherland, on Flickr

Asian Dreams IAPLC #251
120x45x55
Journal in signature
14933374661_9c6046e321_b by iain sutherland, on Flickr

Lakeland Wraith - sadly never finished.
120x45x55
IMG_4740 by iain sutherland, on Flickr

An out of date one of the ongoing Taiwan Bee Nanos
both 40x30x30
Journal in signature
twins by iain sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## TrytalktoAsh

Setiawangsa Summit
60x30x30


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi All, My 30cm Cube


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi All this was the one before the one above in the 30 cm Cube


----------



## alex08

Present 200 litre setup, Valley of colors :


----------



## Luis Batista

*Title* - Wet Dream
*Dimensions* - 100x30x45


----------



## Edvet

39089969_00005369 by Ed Prust, on Flickr
400 Gallon


----------



## Martin in Holland

Dimensions 120 x 45 x 55 
Titled 'Two Sisters'


----------



## bloskas

81 x 36 x 50 
Night of the living roots


----------



## UllavL

84 l


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Konrad Michalski

Title: Unexplored Piece Of Nature
Dimensions: 90x45x45


----------



## Mark666




----------



## Ryan Thang To

Dimensions 60x30x36
Titled Ada love
Journal http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/ryan-60p-ada-love.32116/page-3


----------



## DanM621

'Jungle run'
100 x 40 x 50 cm
Journal: www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/things-just-got-a-lot-roomier.40036


----------



## Chris Jackson

The Lazy Asian Biotope - Journal here http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-lazy-asian-biotope.39346/


----------



## tim

buceph's bluff
30x20x20 cm tank
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/buceps-bluff-thread-finished.30855/


----------



## tim

Iaplc 2014 entry
Fern gully
90x45x45 cm
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/90-cm-fresh-start-thread-finished.27308/


----------



## HiNtZ

Moon Garden
16x18x24 - inches


----------



## Jake101

Title - Third Time's the Charm
Dimensions - 60 x 40 x 35 (cm)
Journal - http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/third-times-the-charm.37950/


----------



## CooKieS

'Rock'n roll' Iwagumi
45 x 30 x 30 (cm)


----------



## Ludvig_swe

"Beginner's luck"
40x28x32


----------



## Madhav

Not named yet
60x30x30 cm


----------



## Ryan Thang To

Ryan's ada 60p
60x30x36
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/...uascaping-experience-2016-photos.32116/page-4


----------



## Konrad Michalski

Konrad's  Iwagumi - (for no reason photobucket compressed it and worsened the quality). 
90x45x45


----------



## •Cai•

Underwater nature.


----------



## Progen

No name because I rearrange every few weeks since nothing is actually planted into the substrate
Tank dimensions are 48"W x 18"D x 18"H


----------



## Martin in Holland

This scape has been running for about a year now. Tank size is 120x45x55


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

Final shot of my 2ft "Grassy Cliffs" broke down the tank the other day.



IMG_8758 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## Aqua360

Spec V


----------



## mibe661

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## BBogdan

*


Title* - Tangled Roots
*Dimensions* - 60x40x40cm
*Journal* - https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/tangled-roots.41242/page-4


----------



## Tim Harrison

Windswept Eternity
Custom Optiwhite 60x40x25(h)
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/windswept-eternity.37490/


----------



## BBogdan

*


Title* - Envy Nature
*Dimensions* - 120x45x45cm
*Journal* - https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/envy-nature.48829/#post-484937


----------



## Marc Davies




----------



## Marc Davies

Low tech breeding fish for profit . Plenty of algae


----------



## Marc Davies

Shrimp stump 40x40x40


----------



## Abhishankar Adhikary

The Dutch Avenue.......





60x40x40


----------



## Swampy

Juwel Rio 240.


----------



## Jakes

Aqua-Oak 200L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Grigg

Slowly getting there, added some larger plants to fill it out a bit. #stilllearning


----------



## PBM3000

Fluval Roma 240
Fresh & Plant 2.0 LED

Always a work in progress!


----------



## bonezee

Juwel lido120
My first planted (experimental)


View attachment dsc_0170-jpg.jpg


----------



## oddn0ise

After 3 years and ever decreasing attention time, I'm ready for a full change.
My 270L is now overgrown with moss and some amazing red algae on the Java fern.

This is one of the better pics, I'll post new set-up pics as it progresses...


----------



## Tim Harrison

Return of the Shallow 60x40x25(h)cm



IMG_0085 by Tim Harrison, on Flickr


----------



## Tim Harrison

Nano NatureScape 30cm Cube


----------



## bonezee

After a bit of a rescape and new 30cm cube. 





Sent from my G3221 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison

NatureScape ADA 60-P


----------



## Ady34

Re-education. (2018)
150cm l x 60cm w x 55cm h
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/re-education-nearly-a-year-old.56118/





NAtural Jurassic. (2013)
100cm l x 50cm w x 50cm h
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/natural-jurassic-shaky-video-p17.28320/





Dragons Crypt. (2011)
90cm l x 45cm w x 45cm h
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/fluval-studio-900-dragons-crypt-journal-finished.17929/





Sticks and Stones. (2012)
90cm l x 45cm w x 45cm h
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/fluval-studio-900-sticks-and-stones.24266/






Dusting off the old fluval studio 900. (2015)
90cm l x 45cm w x 45cm h
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/dusting-off-the-old-fluval-studio-aquarium.38306/





Aquanano40 CRShrimp tank. (2012)
40cm l x 40cm h x 40cm w
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/aquanano40-crshrimp-tank-journal-closed.21455/


----------



## buttons

Low tech ADA 60p






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT34

Denerelle 70l scapers tank
"The island"


----------



## MattT34

Denerelle 70l scapers tank
Sulawesis Shrimp tank
"Life on Mars"


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins

40 Breeder Dirted Nature Island


----------



## Geoffrey Rea

_AS1200 (L1200mm x W600mm x H450mm)_





*Race of Life*


----------

